# Another Fertilizer Burn Question



## CarlSpackler (6 mo ago)

I did a complete reno in September and replaced a zoysia lawn with K31 tall fescue in Missouri. Everything was looking pretty solid until I put down the wrong fertilizer about 4 weeks post-germination. Didn't even think about it until I noticed a little fertilizer burn. I didn't spread a ton of fertilizer, but I can definitely notice the tint in the grass. No huge dead area or anything, just a tint all over. I watered like crazy for a week and have cut it twice since then (most recently 2 weeks ago). My wife thinks I'm crazy but I can definitely tell the difference with the burn.

Anyway, is this salvageable next spring? I don't mind putting the work in, just curious. With a winter of precipitation and a spring aeration, overseed, and top dressing, do these things usually correct themselves 6 months later?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It's probably going to come roaring back in the spring. Might even ring the doorbell to let you know it has arrived.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

It's probably fine. What "wrong" fertilizer did you use? My cool season grass in mid mo has a tint of brown throughout due to the winter weather changes.


----------



## CarlSpackler (6 mo ago)

I forgot the brand name, but it was a quick-start fertilizer that I used at the beginning of the planting. My neighbor gave me a bag of his typical post-germination fertilizer and like the idiot that I am, I tossed the quick-release stuff down again and realized it the next day. Started noticing the burn about a week later.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

What is quick start? How much fert did you put down over how much area?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I wouldnt worry about it at all. Like Mastermech said, its probably going to explode with growth and any "burn" will push itself out.


----------



## CarlSpackler (6 mo ago)

@Stegs @MasterMech That is great to hear. With the winter coming it was going to be a long few months wondering what I'd have in March/April, especially after the weeks I spent renovating.


----------



## CarlSpackler (6 mo ago)

robjak said:


> What is quick start? How much fert did you put down over how much area?


A fast-release meant for new lawns. I did the normal recommended amount on the first go around, then threw down another smaller amount about 4 weeks post-germination. Needless to say I learned my lesson.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

CarlSpackler said:


> A fast-release meant for new lawns. I did the normal recommended amount on the first go around, then threw down another smaller amount about 4 weeks post-germination. Needless to say I learned my lesson.


How long after you applied the wrong fert did you notice the discoloration? I think its pretty unlikely to get fertilizer burn this late unless its just a gross over application of fert. Do you know how many pounds of fertlizer you put down over how much area?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

It does not sound like you applied enough nitrogen to burn grass. Esp. this late in the season. just as JHa4aamu stated. Look for another reason for the yellowing. pictures would help.


----------



## desmorider804 (11 mo ago)

Get some pics up. Like others have stated, most likely not fertilizer burn. How many lbs of nitrogen per 1000sq/ft have you put down since renovation?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Unless it was a large rate of urea or applied during a warm spell, it would have likely had to have been ammonium sulfate (or something similar that is readily available in cool weather like it) on damp ground with no rain in order to burn. You might get speckling, too, in that case.

Either that or a very uneven application of urea (causing a delayed reaction, though...maybe 2-3 weeks) in areas where it was applied too heavily...basically a large dog pee problem coming out of a spreader in granulated form. (If a dog peed out a 50-lb bag of fertilizer, you'd have more than a lawn problem.)

Cold weather can mimic dessication caused by too much N.


----------



## bdrosenfeld (Apr 2, 2020)

Did it freeze in the week after? I know in the south we got some early freezing this year which can cause slight discoloration in the turf. I would wait and see if it corrects itself with time, rain, and some warmer days.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

CarlSpackler said:


> I did a complete reno in September and replaced a zoysia lawn with K31 tall fescue in Missouri. Everything was looking pretty solid until I put down the wrong fertilizer about 4 weeks post-germination. Didn't even think about it until I noticed a little fertilizer burn. I didn't spread a ton of fertilizer, but I can definitely notice the tint in the grass. No huge dead area or anything, just a tint all over. I watered like crazy for a week and have cut it twice since then (most recently 2 weeks ago). My wife thinks I'm crazy but I can definitely tell the difference with the burn.
> 
> Anyway, is this salvageable next spring? I don't mind putting the work in, just curious. With a winter of precipitation and a spring aeration, overseed, and top dressing, do these things usually correct themselves 6 months later?


I…I…I…I am 😱completely stunned that in 2022 ANYONE would (on purpose) seed their lawn with K-31. Sorry, but this is mind-numbingly wrong. K-31 should be banned from all but rural roadsides. There are…a ridiculously high number of HTF available that are superior. 
Round-Up your mistake before you dump more time & money. If I sound harsh, I have seen grown man near tears TRYING TO get K-31 O U T of an otherwise decent lawn.
I have a previously great zoysia lawn in Virginia (Zone 7). Someone seeded a part of MY lawn with K-31. Ruined a beautiful lawn.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

lawn-wolverine said:


> I…I…I…I am 😱completely stunned that in 2022 ANYONE would (on purpose) seed their lawn with K-31. Sorry, but this is mind-numbingly wrong. K-31 should be banned from all but rural roadsides. There are…a ridiculously high number of HTF available that are superior.
> Round-Up your mistake before you dump more time & money. If I sound harsh, I have seen grown man near tears TRYING TO get K-31 O U T of an otherwise decent lawn.
> I have a previously great zoysia lawn in Virginia (Zone 7). Someone seeded a part of MY lawn with K-31. Ruined a beautiful lawn.


I think saying its wrong to seed with K31 is an overreaction. I am not a fan of K31 but it has its applications. Esp in the transition zone where something lower in the maintenance scale is preferred.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

jha4aamu said:


> I think saying its wrong to seed with K31 is an overreaction. I am not a fan of K31 but it has its applications. Esp in the transition zone where something lower in the maintenance scale is preferred.


I have lots of fields that surround my house. Up near the house, I have a blend of TTTF, Creeping red and SPF-30 (hybrid blue). The fields are all K31. I'm aware there are lots of studies out there showing that the new TTTF variants are hardier/tougher than K31, but that has not been my experience at all. TTTF is tough, no question, but to K31 it's like comparing an azalea to honeysuckle or Virginia Creeper. Yes, azalea's are pretty easy to grow and, with some care, look really nice. But they are no set/forget bushes. They need trimming, get fungus, need fert, etc. Where, honeysuckle, if you do nothing, it'll grow, and if you keep doing nothing for a few years, the only way into your house will be via a chainsaw. 

I've not found any TTTF to be anywhere near the "tough" of a K31. I mow our fields with a 12' batwing mower, I'm not sure our TTTF would even survive the first mowing because of the weight of the machine we use where K31 laughs at my 10K lb tractor/mower combo. In my experience, K31 does have a place, it's not anywhere near as pretty as our lawn grass, but I've found it to be much, much tougher. Also, again, not what the tests say, but every year I battle fungus in my TTTF area of the lawn; where, the K31 areas, I'm not sure it's ever had a fungus and, if it has, it was so slight I didn't notice it. To be fair, that area isn't irrigated, so I am sure that has a big impact; but IMHO, K31 still has a place in the seed market because it's just so tough and hardy.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Here in Raleigh, in the transition zone, every spring there are palletloads of K31 in Home Cheapo and Lowe's. I assume people gobble them up.

Wrong seed, wrong season. I just sigh and guess that it's creating more potential customers for our hardworking landscape companies.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Overtaxed said:


> I have lots of fields that surround my house. Up near the house, I have a blend of TTTF, Creeping red and SPF-30 (hybrid blue). The fields are all K31. I'm aware there are lots of studies out there showing that the new TTTF variants are hardier/tougher than K31, but that has not been my experience at all. TTTF is tough, no question, but to K31 it's like comparing an azalea to honeysuckle or Virginia Creeper. Yes, azalea's are pretty easy to grow and, with some care, look really nice. But they are no set/forget bushes. They need trimming, get fungus, need fert, etc. Where, honeysuckle, if you do nothing, it'll grow, and if you keep doing nothing for a few years, the only way into your house will be via a chainsaw.
> 
> I've not found any TTTF to be anywhere near the "tough" of a K31. I mow our fields with a 12' batwing mower, I'm not sure our TTTF would even survive the first mowing because of the weight of the machine we use where K31 laughs at my 10K lb tractor/mower combo. In my experience, K31 does have a place, it's not anywhere near as pretty as our lawn grass, but I've found it to be much, much tougher. Also, again, not what the tests say, but every year I battle fungus in my TTTF area of the lawn; where, the K31 areas, I'm not sure it's ever had a fungus and, if it has, it was so slight I didn't notice it. To be fair, that area isn't irrigated, so I am sure that has a big impact; but IMHO, K31 still has a place in the seed market because it's just so tough and hardy.


I did include roadsides in my letter of indictment re K-31. It is inaccurate to say that K-31 is almost impervious to fungus. It is not. It gets leaf spot (helmenthosporium?sp?) regularly in the transition zone 7, though admittedly. K-31 does not have the “grace” to die with its boots on !🤣
Yes, it refuses to die. That is its ultimate tribute.
I suppose that when one seeds it at about 12 lbs. per 1000 sq.ft., and it is 95-100%, it provides a passable lawn (kinda like St. Augustine- relatively thick, it’s “green” but coarse as they come).
Have at it padnah!


----------



## The Back [yard]9 (Nov 2, 2018)

lawn-wolverine said:


> I…I…I…I am 😱completely stunned that in 2022 ANYONE would (on purpose) seed their lawn with K-31. Sorry, but this is mind-numbingly wrong. K-31 should be banned from all but rural roadsides. There are…a ridiculously high number of HTF available that are superior.
> Round-Up your mistake before you dump more time & money. If I sound harsh, I have seen grown man near tears TRYING TO get K-31 O U T of an otherwise decent lawn.
> I have a previously great zoysia lawn in Virginia (Zone 7). Someone seeded a part of MY lawn with K-31. Ruined a beautiful lawn.


 You should be sorry. You’re an ***. There’s a place for almost all turf types for specific reasons. I maintain two yards of an acre that are needed and great. You’re opinion is an opinion and his yard and desire for it isn’t yours. The tears of that grown man were presumably for having to be near you.


----------



## El_cesped (6 mo ago)

Ive got to side with the wolverine: K-31 is not the right choice for a residential lawn. It’s prone to bunching, so it gives an uneven feel as you walk over it or as you mow it. Its blades are quite coarse. 

I used to live in Winston-Salem in a house with a K-31 lawn. I worked and worked to make it look good, but eventually gave up and converted it tall fescue. The lawn tall fescue lawn looked much better than the K-31 lawn, and I got a lot of compliments on it after making the changes.

K-31 works fine in pastures and alongside roadways, but won’t produce a great looking lawn.


----------



## bill101 (Apr 13, 2021)

lawn-wolverine said:


> I…I…I…I am 😱completely stunned that in 2022 ANYONE would (on purpose) seed their lawn with K-31. Sorry, but this is mind-numbingly wrong. K-31 should be banned from all but rural roadsides. There are…a ridiculously high number of HTF available that are superior.
> Round-Up your mistake before you dump more time & money. If I sound harsh, I have seen grown man near tears TRYING TO get K-31 O U T of an otherwise decent lawn.
> I have a previously great zoysia lawn in Virginia (Zone 7). Someone seeded a part of MY lawn with K-31. Ruined a beautiful lawn.


Tall fescue won't grow in my zone. K-31 will. It survives the summer heat here in Mississippi. I like it a lot, and don't at all agree that it is unattractive. It's year round green while my neighbors' zoysia and bermuda lawns are an ugly brown four months out of the year.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

bill101 said:


> Tall fescue won't grow in my zone. K-31 will. It survives the summer heat here in Mississippi. I like it a lot, and don't at all agree that it is unattractive. It's year round green while my neighbors' zoysia and bermuda lawns are an ugly brown four months out of the year.


I don't find K31 to be really unattractive. It's not as nice to look at as a good TTTF, but it's not "ugly", it's most of the newer fescues are better; darker green and, most important for me, thinner blades. That's my real complaint with K31 for a residential lawn, it's not nice to walk on (or at least not as nice as TTTF/CRF/BG/etc). It seems to clump more than the the TT fescues too, IMHO.

Do I hate it? Not at all; I usually buy a few bags of it a year to reseed and overseed my fields. In fact, I buy a LOT more K31 than any other type of grass seed; I've drilled in a few 1000 lbs of K31 since we've owned this house and most years wind up buying 2-300 lbs of it. I like it a lot; if I could only have one type of grass seed for the rest of my days, it would have to be K31 because it's so versatile.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

So many reasons to positively hate K-31. I never even got warmed up in my treatise of scorn for K-31. 
okay, beyond the issues I listed earlier, let me throw out ANOTHER nasty K-31 factor. The monster will not grow erectly. It tends to grow at a 45 degree angle. Try cutting THAT cleanly. You cannot because it lays over unless you keep it cut real short (which defeats the entire purpose of low maintenance !)
This 45 degree tendency of growth does not get mentioned very often but it SHOULD. 
So you lovers of K-31 never noticed this? This is a good site with a lot of intelligent, well-meaning, willing to help folks. To not be completely honest and forthright about a grass is not doing someone a favor!
So yea, roadsides and cow pastures. For a lawn? No way. Do yourself and your good neighbors a favor. Avoid K-31. It was “okay” in the 1950’s. Maybe.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

lawn-wolverine said:


> So many reasons to positively hate K-31. I never even got warmed up in my treatise of scorn for K-31.
> okay, beyond the issues I listed earlier, let me throw out ANOTHER nasty K-31 factor. The monster will not grow erectly. It tends to grow at a 45 degree angle. Try cutting THAT cleanly. You cannot because it lays over unless you keep it cut real short (which defeats the entire purpose of low maintenance !)
> This 45 degree tendency of growth does not get mentioned very often but it SHOULD.
> So you lovers of K-31 never noticed this? This is a good site with a lot of intelligent, well-meaning, willing to help folks. To not be completely honest and forthright about a grass is not doing someone a favor!
> So yea, roadsides and cow pastures. For a lawn? No way. Do yourself and your good neighbors a favor. Avoid K-31. It was “okay” in the 1950’s. Maybe.


I think you are still missing the point made by some. Most of the "negatives" you mention are esthetics. Not everyone has the same esthetic demands for their lawn as you, me or others on here. Some may even prefer the esthetics of k 31 over other grasses.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

jha4aamu said:


> I think you are still missing the point made by some. Most of the "negatives" you mention are esthetics. Not everyone has the same esthetic demands for their lawn as you, me or others on here. Some may even prefer the esthetics of k 31 over other grasses.


Okay, as long as they KNOW what they are getting into. Beyond the coarseness and disease, the (sic) “esthetics” are not just coarseness AND light green color, BUT a lack of uniformity due to its angular growth (it does not grow upright, but lays down). Then there is a community problem in a suburban application…this garbage grass spreads by seed (yes, First-hand knowledge of this, and my beautiful zoysia lawn is essentially ruined with this seed-invasive junk.
I reiterate that this junk grass should be banned with exception of commercial applications of farmland and public roadside (maybe), similar to sycamore and maple trees near sewers and sidewalks.
We can do so, so, so much better than this 1950-ish seed.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

lawn-wolverine said:


> Okay, as long as they KNOW what they are getting into. Beyond the coarseness and disease, the (sic) “esthetics” are not just coarseness AND light green color, BUT a lack of uniformity due to its angular growth (it does not grow upright, but lays down). Then there is a community problem in a suburban application…this garbage grass spreads by seed (yes, First-hand knowledge of this, and my beautiful zoysia lawn is essentially ruined with this seed-invasive junk.
> I reiterate that this junk grass should be banned with exception of commercial applications of farmland and public roadside (maybe), similar to sycamore and maple trees near sewers and sidewalks.
> We can do so, so, so much better than this 1950-ish seed.


Middle of this past summer what you call “junk" grass is continuing to survive without needing irrigation or *cides. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but it works for what I need. This is majority KY-31 with various cool season grass types mixed in.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> Middle of this past summer what you call “junk" grass is continuing to survive without needing irrigation or *cides. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but it works for what I need. This is majority KY-31 with various cool season grass types mixed in.
> 
> View attachment 4348


I stand by my thought for residential application BUT for rural and roadside, seeded REAL heavy, it has its use. Obviously if you 🫵🏼are happy, that is fantastic ! This picture looks very pleasant. Just remember, newly seeded or even at 3 months…it is relatively thin-bladed!! Second year, blades get coarser.
Enjoy.


----------

